# Haunted Attraction: only durring Halloween?



## Landon (Sep 22, 2005)

I wonder why haunted attractions only come up around october? I mean I understand that Halloween and haunted attractions go together, but doesnt people like to be scared at any time durring the other 330 days of the year that 99.99% of the haunted houses are no more?

I know I would to be able to go to haunted houses at times other than just halloween....

I am the CEO of a small film production company called "Firestorm Entertainment", and we had considered opening a year round haunted house, but we want more advice from people who no more about it than we do..

Suggestions... Comments, etc welcome.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

well Each of the traveling carnivals that frequent the county fair circut out here in the LA area (orange county, LA county, and San Bernardino county all have their own county fairs) have mobile haunted house rides that are one or two converted semi-trailers and have a powered car you sit in (not unlike Dark Rides of the east coast)

These fairs start in July and the last one I think just finished here in the end of september, other than the haunted house at disneyland this is the closest I've ever come to visiting a haunted house or haunted themed attraction outside of halloween.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

I personally think it would be great to have a year round attraction. There used to be a place close to me that was called Rawhide (wanna be ghost town/old west type) that had a haunted house. I went for my birthday in December and then again for dinner with my hubby a few months later. 

Both times, there was no line, and admission was only 3 bucks. It was great and very well done. I think though, that unless you knew you had a draw, or only had it open a few days a week, it might lose it's appeal unless you were constantly changing things around so that regulars always saw something new.

You would also have to keep the prices reasonable. Regardless of how well done the haunt was, if it was expensive, I would only go once. 

Another thought would be to have it near another attraction (Theater, Amusement park, etc) to catch the crowds either entering or leaving. About 8 years ago, a haunted house was build in some empty stores at a mall here in Phoenix. They made a killing because of where they were. Unfortunately, someone else had leased the stores after Halloween and the haunt never came back. IT was one of the best that I had been to.

I think it would be a blast to be able to go more often than just at Halloween.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Skull Kingdom in Orlando is open year round. :jol: 
It's the only haunted hose that I know of that is open all year.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

RAXL said:


> Skull Kingdom in Orlando is open year round. :jol:
> It's the only haunted hose that I know of that is open all year.


But it's not that scary!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

But, it does look like Castle Greyskull. :xbones: 
Which is only interesting if you're into He-Man.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think Haasmama nailed it. The reason is that the haunt would have to continuously evolve and change to keep the locals interested. The only reason the one in Florida works year round is because tourists have to have something to do after they've eaten dinner and the parks are closed. I'll bet most patrons of the Skull Kingdom are from out of town.


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

I also would love the idea if there were more year round haunted attractions. The only one i have been to off season would be this one. http://www.haunted-guinness-crockett.com/ I know that when we went last summer the place was packed and being in the film industry you must know that it always seems like an almost endless supply of people who want to be scared. Good luck in your venture if you decide to take it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I have thought about that too. I would love to run a haunted house year round, the thing is, you just have to make sure that you will constantly have new people to come to your attraction. there are a few at the wisconsin dells that are open year round. if you have a big enough crowd in the right city, it could be a big hit. And as Zombie said, you would have to update it to keep it new for people.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Niagara Falls Ontario has a street - called Clifton Hill. There are 3 - 4 haunted houses in and around this area year round. It does great! However, again, Like Floriday, its a tourist town.

http://www.niagarafallslive.com/clifton_hill.htm

http://www.falls.com/hauntedhouse.htm
http://www.halloweenproject.com/review_frankenstein.html

So there are a few sites to check out. Might give you some ideas, might not. Good luck!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Gym Whourfield runs the Ravens Grin Inn 365 to my knowledge.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You would be correct.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Strange1 was looking for Jim at Ironstock. He may not have been there. I would like to of met him too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't believe he was there.
You can catch him in chicago though.


----------

